# Snips to trim hoofs?



## Jdillio1988 (Jul 22, 2014)

Do you think that these would be ok to trim hooves with? NONE of the local feed stores sell hoof trimmers so I was thinking of getting something like this. They look almost identical to some of the hoof trimmers I have seen. Any thoughts?


----------



## Chadwick (Jan 24, 2014)

If the blade thickness is too thick, you will have to cut at an angle that is not ideal for the task at hand. Also if the bevel or the angle that it is sharpened on is not a very low angle it will be very difficult to cut and not pinch.

I cannot see either of these things in the picture but I have seen my share of tin snips that are what I said, however these look different. Be ready for them not to work. I bought mine from Jeffers as everyone here suggested them, I am very happy with them.

These are them

http://www.jefferspet.com/products/shear-magic-trimmer


----------



## Jdillio1988 (Jul 22, 2014)

That's what I figured. I'm an instant gratification kind of guy and I HATE ordering things offline! LOL.....but I'm not going to cut corners on this. Do you know where I can purchase a rasp?


----------



## Chadwick (Jan 24, 2014)

Well, my feed stores all have them, but you should be able to get a small one at a building supply place....let me look, be back soon


----------



## Jdillio1988 (Jul 22, 2014)

Thanks!


----------



## Chadwick (Jan 24, 2014)

Jeffers has them as well, I put in hoof rasp in the search, they have several.

This is the cheapest full size

http://www.jefferspet.com/products/14-super-sharp-rasp


----------



## Chadwick (Jan 24, 2014)

I live in an Amish settlement town, I really take for granted all the horse supplies and feed stores! Anything for horses I can get three different types in 5 miles!

Let me know how the rasp works! I have been using a stanly micro plane, hand plane, it. Works pretty good for smoothing and cleaning up, but not really for stock removal.


----------



## spidy1 (Jan 9, 2014)

I use regular wire cutters from home depot for all my goats, it works perfect!


----------



## Jdillio1988 (Jul 22, 2014)

And do you have to angle differently like Chadwick said?


----------



## Chadwick (Jan 24, 2014)

No that should work because one side is flat and the cut is on the other side! Good thinking spidy!


----------



## Jdillio1988 (Jul 22, 2014)

I'm going to try it!


----------



## spidy1 (Jan 9, 2014)

Thanks! It's cheep and has worked for me for years!


----------



## FarmerJen (Oct 18, 2012)

Those look similar to mine, though it's hard to tell for sure.

This is what I got: http://www.amazon.com/Fiskars-Titan...&qid=1407257791&sr=8-4&keywords=fiskars+snips

I have ND's and all the "hoof trimmers" I could find locally looked WAY too big to use comfortably on such small hooves. These have worked great for the past 2+yrs - though at this point they could use a sharpening. Of course, I have to admit... I have used them on other things a handful of times - which probably doesn't help keep them in great condition.


----------



## chuckles (Aug 7, 2014)

FWIW - my old farrier used pliers similar to what Spidy uses, and they worked amazingly well! Since she moved, I am now trying to figure out the art of hoof trimming using an electric hoof knife. The hoof knife works very well, I just need to figure out the finer points of trimming. :laugh:


----------



## grindylo (May 15, 2014)

Actual hoof trimmers or those snips would probably be better than the pruning snips I've been using, but they have worked. They're "Fiskars 1-7/8 in. Micro-tip Pruning Snips."

There's a Home Depot about five minutes away from here while TSC is about thirty and was out of stock anyways. Saw the snips by the register in the HD garden section and bought them in a pinch.

The pros: They're nice and small, easy to hold, and a lot more narrow than the hoof trimmers I've seen. A bit cheaper, too. They're very sharp and pointy, though I can't compare their cutting ability to anything. Fiskars offers a lifetime warranty and Home Depot is pretty good about returns or exchanges if there's a problem.

The cons: They cut like scissors, with an angle instead of having a flat side. Have to be careful not to make a cut that angles up the side too much. They do get dull and my first pair did break. One of the blades cracked and fell apart. Took 'em back to Home Depot and they exchanged them no problem. I'd saved the package but not the receipt. Made sure not to mention goats or hooves.. Also, the pointiness can be dangerous to both you and goat. One of my girls kicked while I was trimming and I nicked her. It was bloody and scary but not bad, thank goodness. Not sure if real hoof trimmers are any safer, though.

So, thought I'd let you know.. :2cents:


----------



## ElectricHoofKnife (Mar 7, 2014)

chuckles said:


> FWIW - my old farrier used pliers similar to what Spidy uses, and they worked amazingly well! Since she moved, I am now trying to figure out the art of hoof trimming using an electric hoof knife. The hoof knife works very well, I just need to figure out the finer points of trimming. :laugh:


Chuckles, have you checked out some of our *YouTube videos* for tips on how to trim with the Electric Hoof Knife?


----------



## chuckles (Aug 7, 2014)

Yes, I have. I love your product! I just got the coarse disc yesterday, but haven't had a chance to try it out yet.


----------

